# Replacing The Clickity Bit?



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey all.

My very new Shimano Sienna 1000 has only been with me for three freshwater trips. On the last trip I noticed thatwhile I pulled line off the spool, there was no noise. Usually there is that clicking noise we all love so much. Anyway my mate suggest I open the reel and look. So i did and the little 'tooth' that enages the clicky things (love my technical terms?) had been bent somehow. The lightest pressure on it saw it snap off..

Now this reel has by no means been abused or anything so even though I lost my receipt I went to the tackle shop I bought it from, only to be told "sorry you have no receipt we can't help. Shimanon is cracking down blah blah". Went home and called Dunphy's who immediately offered to send me the part for free.

Sorry for the long background story, my question is how do I go about replacing it without completely buggering my reel? Is it easy enough or should I go to a tackle shop and ask them?

Thanks guys


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Phil

Not sure about the Sienna but my Shimano Symetre (94 vintage) just has it held in place with a screw and spring arrangement
should be similar in yours 
just unscrew the old one
screw in the new one with spring attached and away you go

That said on my Stella the clicking mechansim is inside a sealed system so not so easy 
any chance of a pic of the under side of your spool?
sounds rude when said that way huh?

Anyway Personally I suspect the clicks in drag make them more jerky - even if only at a micro level:

__:__:__:__:__:__:__:__:___:__:__: with click versus _____________________________no click

Iactually removed the clicker on my drag on an older reel for that very reason

and a smooooth drag is what we ultimately want right?

Nick


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Mate, I have a 4000 Sienna & the same thing happened. I think you will find that on the sienna spools the ratchet is fixed in with a pin rather than a screw like some other makes. 
Not sure how to go about replacing the pin & ratchet but I guess you could allways tap it or put in a rivet.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Does that model have instant reverse? if not the ratchet is most likely the "anti reverse" and you would need to replace it. If it does have instant antireverse the ratchet does nothing but make noise, leave it off.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Feral said:


> the ratchet does nothing but make noise, leave it off.


The one on my old Penn fell off and I left it off, it now has that slick "custom" feel.


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

This actually happened to me using the Shimano Slade, 1000 size, the noise was lost during a fight with a 50cm'ish Tailor :?

Doesnt really bother me though, although it was nice to hear when the fish was stripping line... Was a nice indication to take it easy 

Dan.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

send it back under warranty. they will fix it for nothing.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

maddog said:


> send it back under warranty. they will fix it for nothing.


no reciept no warranty


PhilK said:


> Now this reel has by no means been abused or anything so even though I lost my receipt I went to the tackle shop I bought it from, only to be told "sorry you have no receipt we can't help. Shimanon is cracking down blah blah". Went home and called Dunphy's who immediately offered to send me the part for free.


I too have a broken clicker on my sienna 1000fb. sure the drag is smooth but i miss the Zzzzzzz. i cant find my receipt so there goes my 10yr warranty and its only 8mths old. philk where exactly do you get a replacement clicker from? i was told id have to replace the whole spool so didnt pursue it. i also have no idea how you would attach it onto the spool. perhaps someone else might know after having a look at the pic. cheers jok


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

thats BS i have had 2 reels repaired for free with no receipt


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Phil, the exact same thing has happened on 3 Sienna 2500s that I have had. I think the proper name is the drag clicker.
I was lucky enough to have the receipts and went back to the shop. I was sent out new spools each time.
My advice would be to try it yourself if you have the parts. It can't that be difficult. Just need a pair of pointed pliers. The clicker should go on first, then the spring on top, then the top washer thingy should hold it in place.
If all else fails, you could send it to Dunphys.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

My brother and I have had the same thing happen to both of us. 3 siennas between us. I recently picked up a new sienna ( They are still a tough little reel  ) Its one of the new black ones. I'll be sure to post if the same thing happens to this one.


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Evoids said:


> My brother and I have had the same thing happen to both of us. 3 siennas between us.quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Wow i didnt know it happend to so many people.

My mate got one and the same thing happend, they gave him another one and the same thing happend again. So he got his money back


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I too am surprised by the amount of people this has happened to. I thought Shimano was a reputable brand, why on earth are they manufacturing things that break left right and centre?

The people at Dunphy's were very friendly. I will try and put the part on myself, as I didn't want to pay postage to send the reel to them, plus I wanna go fishing and who knows how long it'd be gone for. A decision I'm sure I will regret making...


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehe yeah no need to wait for it to get fixed phil. I've been running my reel for about 2 years and its still fine with no clicker. It sucks but the reel itself hasnt had a problem with it since. Guess we will see with my newer model whether they addressed the problem or not.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

PhilK said:


> as I didn't want to pay postage to send the reel to them, plus I wanna go fishing and who knows how long it'd be gone for.


 another reason why i didnt want to send it away.



maddog said:


> thats BS i have had 2 reels repaired for free with no receipt





Lapse said:


> call them up, I talked to them yesterday, and they said they would either send me out the bit to replace, or I can send it in - no receipt required
> 
> I sent in in because it looked like it would be quite hard to remove the little disk, and they said if you break that then its all basically stuffed.


bcf sucks. no receipt. no repair. unless i pay for it. Dunphys aye?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I've also had the same problem on a couple of the Shimano reels.
It's the reason I switched to and stayed with Penn Prion reels. Never had that problem again.


----------

